# Working Dog Store Training Facility Bohemia NY



## vincent32 (Apr 13, 2011)

does know of a new dog training facility in Bohemia NY called the Working 
Dog Store?? on 155 keyland Court run by Steve Simpkins??? what kind of training??


----------

